# Handheld vs. attached flashlight



## Lionshambles (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello - I am trying to decide which setup would be better for me, using a handheld flashlight vs connecting a light on my pistol barrel (S&W M&P9). I like the idea of having the flashlight separate because I can shine places and not have to point in that direction, but if the light is connected I only have to worry about picking up one thing in the middle of the night.

How do you folks set up?

Thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Separate. I'm not aiming at my kids or wife if I hear something and want to hit the flashlight.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Separate, so the light doesn't pinpoint your exact position.
Search with the light extended at arm's length to one side, away from your body.

If you need the light to intimidate or to take a shot, I suggest the Harries technique because it avoids the "bilateral symmetry" problem.
The Surefire method can result in an unintentional discharge because both hands tend to clench in the same way, at the same time.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Separate, if you run into a BG, your flashlight at the end of your handgun says "Here I am, Shoot here and you'll hit me between the eyes!". Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

depending on the size of the flashlight, a separate flashlight means i have a second tool/option if i need it.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Separate, for all the reasons listed so far.


----------



## Lionshambles (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, sounds like the answer is pretty clear. I was leaning that way too and all the good reasons you guys mentioned sealed it for me.

Thanks.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

personally, my eyes adjust really well to the darkness and I have never felt a need for a flashlight. I do, however, have a **** light sitting on my table in the bedroom. Probably wouldn't even need a gun if I shined that bad boy in a BG's eyes...:anim_lol:

:smt033
But back to the question, I would prefer not to have a light or laser on my gun. I decided that while playing Vegas 2 a few years back. The BG's always seem to spot your light or laser before you have line of sight. That never works in your favor.:smt076


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

falchunt said:


> I would prefer not to have a light or laser on my gun. I decided that while playing Vegas 2 a few years back. The BG's always seem to spot your light or laser before you have line of sight. That never works in your favor.:smt076


Yep, that was the point to my earlier response Falchunt. Really looks cool on TV though!!:anim_lol:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

It sure does tek, especially when youre looking at 47 inches of 1080p!

:smt067


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

In my new Combat Tactics magazine, Ayoob actually discuss this issue. Both sides have pros and cons. With a WML, it leaves a free hand open to dial the police on your cell phone, or to reload easier. Also it doesnt change the way you grip the gun. With a handheld light, as said before, you can illuminate things that you dont necessarily wanna shoot.

Now with that said, I personally have a handheld light, and my reasoning for that is because 99.99999% of the time I use my light for everyday things that dont involve a gun.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with most everything, I have a mag light the 3 d cell ones, if I need to reload, I'm in a bad way and if I get woken up in the middle of the night, I won't have the spare mag on me anyway. I have a kid so I shine the light opposite of where I am and also if someone were to shoot they'd shoot at the light(most likely), and in a dire situation I have another weapon at my disposal, in the highly unlikely event I do run out of ammo.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

heres a thought, have both so a BG thinks theirs two people?!?!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kyle1337 said:


> ...I have a mag light the 3 d cell ones, if I need to reload...


I strongly suggest practicing your reloads, so you can do them when you can't see anything. Otherwise, somebody's gonna shoot you while you're highlighted by your reloading-aid flashlight.



Kyle1337 said:


> heres a thought, have both so a BG thinks theirs two people?!?!


One in your hand, and one on the gun?
Yeah: two people standing side-by-side, right close to one-another. Can't miss that.

I suggest that you're on the wrong path.
Please re-think what you're doing.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

simma down now....I really woudn't carry 2 flashlights, I have a d cell next to my bed and just happen to have a glock light on my XD. I just thought it sounded funny.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

To me those mounted lights are for people in movies. I personally don't want to have a light directly coming back to my body. usually use a small mag might and hold it up and away from my body so if something was to want to shoot back and was using the light as a target it aint going to be hitting me in the chest. I have excellent night vision though so I'd not be inclined to use a light most the time anyway. and I can take inventory of the people in the house as I'm headed down the hall. If I have kids in the house the wife will go where they are and keep them still The way my house is set up I have the two bedrooms that will ever be used by people that live with me all on one side of the house and the bathroom is on that side too. Once I pass the bathroom anyone living in the house will be behind me. I have an exit door in my bedroom. she can get everyone out of the house and to her grandparents next door. So anyone else fumbling around that will be in front of me has no business being there. But say some freak thing happened and there is a kid or wife etc in the kitchen. I sure am not pointing a gun at someone in my family. That's just some special kind of nuts that even in my more wild days I never achieved.

Yeah, I've thought it out a little. The bump in the night scenario. I guess we all have to some point

I'd say they would be better off at my place though. Her grandparents are nuts! Their East Ky hill folk. The grandmother has a 410 at her side all day propped up next to the couch and another one in her room...Along with several other weapons. This crazy woman actually put a 30-30 round in a 410 and *fired it!* A guy was in her shed at night. She was blown across the room! But It fired and didn't kill the old shotgun either. And she hit the guy in the right rump check. Anyone else told me the story I'd of called it BS but that woman will not lie. She's an old fashioned God fearing country woman. Unless you try stealing her stuff. Then she's just damn scary:anim_lol:

I have one of those rail mounted lights. But I wont put it on a weapon. It's a cheap one but it works pretty well I guess. I mean it's bright and lights up. but I wouldn't use it no matter what kind. To me I feel like it's just pointing a trail right to where my weapon is. which most the time in a situation like that will be in front of me. and say it is one of the family or a house guest. Shining a light ad even having a firearm might be a little scary for them. If I'm pointing it at them then I'm probably going to the hospital to get my wife's foot dug out of my rear.:smt075:smt170


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

I have both. A handheld Surfire 6P and a Safariland RLS on the gun. 

The Surefire is the primary light. 

Light management is seldom practiced. I only ever seen one person practice at the range with a light. And that was me. 

Use light wisely. Don't be a bullet magnet.


----------

